# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΤΟΡΟΕΙΔΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ

## johnkou

Σένα ενισχυτή koda kd-266b έχει καει ο μετασχηματιστης τα τυλιγματά του γράφουν 15βολτ{0.5Α},38βολτ,0βολτ,38βολτ,που βρίσκουμε τέτοιο μ/τ?

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη, το δύσκολο δεν είναι αυτό που ρωτάς, αλλά πόσα W ή VA
είναι, κοίταξέ το κάπου μπορεί να γράφει, αλλιώς έξω στο κουτί 
του θα λέει 230Vac, 50Hz, xxxW.

----------


## KOKAR

οι KODA νομιζω (μπορει να κανω και λαθος ) αλλα εχουν R-core  μετασχηματιστη για την τροφοδοσια, αν μπορεις ανεβασε φωτο απο τον Μ/Τ
που εχεις

----------


## johnkou

Οσων αφορά τα βατ δεν το προσεξα,θατο κοιταξω το απογευμα και θα σας πω.Φωτογραφία δεν ξέρω να ανεβάζω,r-core μετασχ. τι είναι?

----------


## KOKAR

δες το link...
http://www.electroassemblies.com/r-core.htm

----------


## east electronics

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΠΛΟ πας στον γιατρα η τουλες διαστασεις και τασεις ...μπορει να στον κανει και λιγο μεγαλυτερο ...παρα πολυ φτηνα ...και καθαρισες


οι r core ειναι μαματοι μετασυρματιστες και εχουν την δυνατοτητα για απιστευτα ρευματα κορυφης ...δεν νομιζω οτι ενα τετοιο φτηνο μηχανακι εχει μεσα τετοιο καλουδι ...δεν ξερω ομως ...μπορει και να κανω λαθος 

regardos sakoulos

----------


## PAYLOS-2009

> Σένα ενισχυτή koda kd-266b έχει καει ο μετασχηματιστης τα τυλιγματά του γράφουν 15βολτ{0.5Α},38βολτ,0βολτ,38βολτ,που βρίσκουμε τέτοιο μ/τ?




ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!!!   ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ!!!    ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ 63   2104122879

----------

